# is this a good in car camera to use?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

blinkforhome.com?

what cameras were those people using to capture unruly passengers trying to make accusations? Something with wifi and or wireless would be a good idea, like the one in the link?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> blinkforhome.com?
> 
> what cameras were those people using to capture unruly passengers trying to make accusations? Something with wifi and or wireless would be a good idea, like the one in the link?


I'd shy away from that one. The lack of specs is a red flag. What sensor does it have? What type of lens? How much heat can it handle? 
I'm happy with my Lukas 7950 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UYHP1SK/?tag=ubne0c-20 But if I was buying again, I'd give strong consideration to the Thinkware F770 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M216OYH/?tag=ubne0c-20
Also worth considering is the Vantrue N2 Pro https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I got the android free app "background video recorder" going now on a cheap android device for internal ($80 dash cam for exterior). Bonus is since it stores 1-2 hours per 1 GB (low video setting + audio), I will have many hours I can go back with. Of course the internal video is so bad at night you can only see it when people first get in with cabin lights, but it's "hidden in plain view" and records audio, which appears legal in my one-party consent state.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

so your phone becomes a dash cam with this app?



ShinyAndChrome said:


> I got the android free app "background video recorder" going now on a cheap android device for internal ($80 dash cam for exterior). Bonus is since it stores 1-2 hours per 1 GB (low video setting + audio), I will have many hours I can go back with. Of course the internal video is so bad at night you can only see it when people first get in with cabin lights, but it's "hidden in plain view" and records audio, which appears legal in my one-party consent state.


I think it's meant for indoor use since it uses batteries that was said to last for 2 years. It's more of a "nanny cam" I guess. I could probably use it to face outside my apartment window since my car had been vandalized before.

What do you think of the up coming Acer Vision 360, it has LTE connectivity:

https://finance.yahoo.com/m/fa963a29-eb36-3b08-8915-58efde683199/acer's-holo360-is-a.html



bsliv said:


> I'd shy away from that one. The lack of specs is a red flag. What sensor does it have? What type of lens? How much heat can it handle?
> I'm happy with my Lukas 7950 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UYHP1SK/?tag=ubne0c-20 But if I was buying again, I'd give strong consideration to the Thinkware F770 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M216OYH/?tag=ubne0c-20
> Also worth considering is the Vantrue N2 Pro https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What do you think of the up coming Acer Vision 360, it has LTE connectivity:
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/m/fa963a29-eb36-3b08-8915-58efde683199/acer's-holo360-is-a.html


A 360° view is tough to achieve. Often a super wide angle lens will be slower (let less light thru) than a more conventional lens. Also, the wider the view, the less detail per object. The resolution may make up for the detail, tho. It might have issues with exposure range. If there is a bright object in front, dark objects behind might not be visible, or vice versa. The lte connectivity along with running android could be useful. But I image they crippled the usefulness but not allowing scripts to be loaded and ran. Sending hires video can consume a lot of data. Viewing it from the web will consume the same amount. Having wifi available in addition to lte could save data. I think it comes down to its dynamic range and the software's capabilities. At this point in time, I think a more conventional dashcam is a safer bet. I think Blacksys makes a cloud capable cam.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Been looking at this camera as well: blinkforhome.com

Does blink not record 24/7, or is it more like motion activated meaning anything that moves like tree leaves, recording gets activated?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

GOPRO the best


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

My Vantrue N2 Pro just came in today.

Go Pro might be good if you already have one, but it's not a dedicated dash cam. I would not go out and by one just for dash cam use.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm talking about for home use guys! So I can monitor my car while it's parked overnight!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Go to amazon. What do you have mcclaren


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm talking about for home use guys! So I can monitor my car while it's parked overnight!


One ip camera can solve your problem!
But not possible now for dashcam application,it will drain your car battery.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

A $50-$60 IP camera ought to do the trick. Though keep in mind that if you are going to have it inside your home window looking out then it either needs to have no IR illuminators or you need a way to disable them. Otherwise the IR will simply bounce off of the glass back into the camera lens and you will see nothing but a bunch of white light at night.

Also at night lighting is going to be critical. If the outside area has low light then you are going to need a camera with as low a lux rating as you can afford. It's far better if there is good lighting outside already such as with motion sensor lights.

Myself I use this one:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V3KBB86/?tag=ubne0c-20

I bought it over a year ago and it does the job pretty well. It was about $150 when I bought it but the price has came down a bit. More than likely with newer technology you can find something better for around the same price.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Also at night lighting is going to be critical. If the outside area has low light then you are going to need a camera with as low a lux rating as you can afford. It's far better if there is good lighting outside already such as with motion sensor lights.
[/QUOTE]
+1


----------

